# Emotion stealth pro angler



## Fins2furs (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this yak or heard anything good or bad? I'm thinking about buying one to use around the house on small lakes and ponds since my bay boat is stored on the water 3 hours away. I'm sure there are better options but I have a $500 gift card from Sam's club so my out of pocket money is minimal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fins2furs (Apr 2, 2012)

Ordered it anyway. If someone can look at it or been in one that size, can recommend a paddle size/length would be great. I've never been on a kayak so forgive the lack of knowledge. For a couple hundred dollars out of pocket figured I couldn't go wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I actually fished out of one last weekend while I was out of town and got in a pinch. Wanted to fish but didn't have my yaks.

Plenty of pros and cons like all yaks, but it got the job done and I caught a bunch of fish out of it. Storage might need to be modified a bit and I would definitely suggest adding a clip-style paddle holder for a more secure paddle storage system. The yak was plenty stable, but probably not best for a "big guy". 

I started out fishing out of kayaks over 20yrs ago. Those yaks I used then wouldn't even be looked at by most today. The main thing is getting into it. You can always "upgrade" later if you wish although I hate that term.


----------

